# Benedict Cumberbatch has been cast in The Hobbit!



## Black Dragon (May 22, 2011)

As if the casting for this film wasn't incredibly cool already, it has just been confirmed that Benedict Cumberbatch has been cast in Peter Jackson's new Hobbit films.

For those who aren't familiar with Benedict, he stars as the famous detective in the BBC series Sherlock.  His role in the Hobbit films is, for the moment at least, a secret.

BBC News - Sherlock star Benedict Cumberbatch set for Hobbit role


----------



## Kelise (May 23, 2011)

Benedict and Martin in the same thing! Woo! I wasn't that interested in this (I know, I'm horrible, I can't find interest in the LotR movies or books no matter how many times I've tried...) but now I'll see it, just for them and the rest of the beyond awesome cast.

I hope Martin doesn't get in toooo much trouble for letting this slip - it sounds like he will...


----------



## Behelit (May 23, 2011)

Who is playing Thorin, Bombur, Kili, Fili, Oin, Gloin, Dori, Nori, Ori, Bofur, Bifur, Dwalin, Balin and Bilbo?

I had to take a peek for meself.

I don't believe all of those are up-to-date. Another article says, Rob Kazinsky will not be playing Fili.


----------



## Chilari (May 23, 2011)

Argh I don't want to know, not really. Every time new exciting news like this comes out I lap it all up and then realise I'm not going to even see the film til next year. It's very frustrating. And this kind of news just makes me want to watch it even MORE.


----------



## Helbrecht (May 30, 2011)

My girlfriend's willing to bet he's playing an elf character. Makes sense, really. She first put forward this theory while admiring the man's well-defined cheekbones.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 17, 2011)

It has come out that Benedict has two roles in the Hobbit films:

He will be portraying Sauron, the Dark Lord of Mordor in his pre-eyeball days (a.k.a. the Necromancer).

He will also be using motion capture to portray the dragon Smaug.

I can see him owning both roles.


----------

